# Squonk ... what have I been missing



## Stranger (19/2/20)

My story is one of being the stubborn guy who admitted to not being able to quit nicotine but has stuck by vaping through thick and thin. By this I mean 8 years ago sucking on a cigalike or pen style with cotton dripped into the mouth peice and later Re4 tanks was very hard work.

As time went on, the devices got better and cheaper, the vaping style changed as did the nicotine demand and now I enjoy vaping from MTL to DTL sessions on a mix of mods and tanks.

Somewhere down the line though I skipped a part. Squonking. The early devices and reviews always painted the as messy and fiddly so I never bothered.

Not too long ago I got myself a Recurve dual courtesy of Vape King. Primarily for dripping new DIY mixes.
Yesterday AdriaanH had a squonk box, the Arctic Dolphin Crea up for sale for a good price. So last night we had a meet and greet and I came home with said box.
Matched it with my newly wicked Recurve dual, squonk pin inserted and a 35 CAD battery and some DIY Banana sour.



What have I been missing

using the supplied coils that come out at .13 this thing pushed monster clouds with loads of flavour. Really easy to work with and not messy at all as long as you are careful with the squonk bottle. Never managed to spill any from the RDA and always had lovely wet wicks. Probably not a an all day mod to carry around, but as a session tool WOW these two go together really well. Squonking has proved to be a new experience altogether.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Stranger said:


> My story is one of being the stubborn guy who admitted to not being able to quit nicotine but has stuck by vaping through thick and thin. By this I mean 8 years ago sucking on a cigalike or pen style with cotton dripped into the mouth peice and later Re4 tanks was very hard work.
> 
> As time went on, the devices got better and cheaper, the vaping style changed as did the nicotine demand and now I enjoy vaping from MTL to DTL sessions on a mix of mods and tanks.
> 
> ...


You have been assimilated. Glad to have you on the squonk team!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/20)

I went deep down into the squonk rabbit hole. At the peak of the squonking phase, it was without a doubt the best way to get great flavour. Things have changed and RTAs have improved to such an extent that they can now challenge the best BF RDAs. 

One problem with squonking will always be the fact that space is taken up by the bottle. A single battery squonker is about the same size as a dual battery mod. 

I still squonk from time to time but have mainly returned to RBAs.

I think that your monster clouds and flavour are coming from the mech mod and low Ohm coils. The same RDA (used at a dripper) on a regulated mod should give very similar clouds and flavour.

A 0.13 build on a single battery mech mod requires a top-quality high amp battery.

Having said that squonking is still good fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (19/2/20)

I never quite got the sense of people like Wayne saying that you shouldn't re-use HDPE juice bottles because of flavour residue. Does he change his squonk bottle every time he fills with a different flavour?

I have a squonker but it's my 'take-out' setup. I change flavours too often for squonking. Emptying a full squonk bottle takes longer than emptying an RTA tank. I'm all about that cross-over WTF moment as I chop and change flavours every twenty minutes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

RichJB said:


> I never quite got the sense of people like Wayne saying that you shouldn't re-use HDPE juice bottles because of flavour residue. Does he change his squonk bottle every time he fills with a different flavour?
> 
> I have a squonker but it's my 'take-out' setup. I change flavours too often for squonking. Emptying a full squonk bottle takes longer than emptying an RTA tank. I'm all about that cross-over WTF moment as I chop and change flavours every twenty minutes.


That's The of the reason squonking is great. You can dripp different flavours and change cotton like a breaze.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Now I miss my Wismec luxotic.


----------



## Adephi (19/2/20)

I recently got my second Pulse 80w and I just can't go without squonking. I got a NCv2 with a THC Beest RTA but that's just for some variation. RTA's seem way more maintenance for me than my arsenal of RDA's. 

As for the messy part, a bit of vape juice on the hands is really not the worst problem. Working in medical I had way worse things on my hands before. 

I believe squonking, like 90's grunge, will make a comeback oneday. And I will be ready.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I went deep down into the squonk rabbit hole. At the peak of the squonking phase, it was without a doubt the best way to get great flavour. Things have changed and RTAs have improved to such an extent that they can now challenge the best BF RDAs.
> 
> One problem with squonking will always be the fact that space is taken up by the bottle. A single battery squonker is about the same size as a dual battery mod.
> 
> ...


Yep, i would say my best atty's for flavour are RTA's and RDTA's and in general tend to find RDA's just a tad overrated when it comes to flavour. I still find myself squonking often though but with RDTA's and Top coilers with a BF pin which work great and give great capacity! Yes squonking is great and when i do use RDA's i would only use with a BF pin!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (19/2/20)

Adephi said:


> I recently got my second Pulse 80w and I just can't go without squonking. I got a NCv2 with a THC Beest RTA but that's just for some variation. RTA's seem way more maintenance for me than my arsenal of RDA's.
> 
> As for the messy part, a bit of vape juice on the hands is really not the worst problem. Working in medical I had way worse things on my hands before.
> 
> I believe squonking, like 90's grunge, will make a comeback oneday. And I will be ready.


Here's to squonking to the sounds of Alice in Chains, sounds like heaven

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Now I miss my Wismec luxotic.



I miss mine too. It tried to kill me by auto-firing in a car.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (19/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Here's to squonking to the sounds of Alice in Chains, sounds like heaven



"Heaven beside you, hell within" almost sound like a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/20)

Adephi said:


> "Heaven beside you, hell within" almost sound like a mech mod.


"Nutshell" great name for an atty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/2/20)

Stranger said:


> My story is one of being the stubborn guy who admitted to not being able to quit nicotine but has stuck by vaping through thick and thin. By this I mean 8 years ago sucking on a cigalike or pen style with cotton dripped into the mouth peice and later Re4 tanks was very hard work.
> 
> As time went on, the devices got better and cheaper, the vaping style changed as did the nicotine demand and now I enjoy vaping from MTL to DTL sessions on a mix of mods and tanks.
> 
> ...



Congrats on finding squonking @Stranger 
Enjoy it!

The part I like about my squonking is the ease of rewicking on the RDA and great flavour if set up right

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr (19/2/20)

I believe squonking is still a really great form of vaping I really really really love my squonks for me it way easier than dripping some of my daily homies from flavor full single coilers, mtl to lovely dual coils I like them alot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I miss mine too. It tried to kill me by auto-firing in a car.


Used mine as a mech just for trial and error.tried fitting a MOSFET and switch but that has to sit outside the mod.
When I figure out a safe way to convert it to a mech I'll hit you up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Stranger said:


> My story is one of being the stubborn guy who admitted to not being able to quit nicotine but has stuck by vaping through thick and thin. By this I mean 8 years ago sucking on a cigalike or pen style with cotton dripped into the mouth peice and later Re4 tanks was very hard work.
> 
> As time went on, the devices got better and cheaper, the vaping style changed as did the nicotine demand and now I enjoy vaping from MTL to DTL sessions on a mix of mods and tanks.
> 
> ...



I think this thread is the start of the 2020 squonk revolution!!!
Awesome thread @Stranger

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Used mine as a mech just for trial and error.tried fitting a MOSFET and switch but that has to sit outside the mod.
> When I figure out a safe way to convert it to a mech I'll hit you up!



I have done it, but wasn't happy with the way I had it. I lost the original button so I just checked it quickly and took it apart again to revisit later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I have done it, but wasn't happy with the way I had it. I lost the original button so I just checked it quickly and took it apart again to revisit later.


I was going to go reo style with a top firing pin, but decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## vicTor (19/2/20)

Stranger said:


> My story is one of being the stubborn guy who admitted to not being able to quit nicotine but has stuck by vaping through thick and thin. By this I mean 8 years ago sucking on a cigalike or pen style with cotton dripped into the mouth peice and later Re4 tanks was very hard work.
> 
> As time went on, the devices got better and cheaper, the vaping style changed as did the nicotine demand and now I enjoy vaping from MTL to DTL sessions on a mix of mods and tanks.
> 
> ...



squonk life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## swisscheese (19/2/20)

Getting all sticky is a pet peeve of mine. I alternate between two Dovpo Topside Duals and Topside Lite. No mess, no fuss, and bottle changes are as easy as a battery change. Havent found anything better yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Used mine as a mech just for trial and error.tried fitting a MOSFET and switch but that has to sit outside the mod.
> When I figure out a safe way to convert it to a mech I'll hit you up!



I was thinking of adapting it with a fuse in place of the board. The only problem is that a new switch would take up too much space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/20)

swisscheese said:


> Getting all sticky is a pet peeve of mine. I alternate between two Dovpo Topside Duals and Topside Lite. No mess, no fuss, and bottle changes are as easy as a battery change. Havent found anything better yet.




IMO the Delta Revenant has a better fill system and the push button to squonk works very well. It does, however, have some drawbacks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

All I will say is 'I wish'


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I think this thread is the start of the 2020 squonk revolution!!!
> Awesome thread @Stranger



I must be ahead of my time - on my bedside table: 3 x squonkers, 1 X regulated mod, 1 X hybrid tube & 1 X pod . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MrDeedz (20/2/20)

I had 2 Squonks 2 years ago when it was all a hype, Bad experiences with leaking bottles, very messy, As one that has to change a juice every 2nd day I found it too admin intensive to keep washing the soft bottle all the time for a clean vape on a diff juice, But none the less each to hes own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (20/2/20)

Lucky for me I am stubborn with my flavours. My cool mint is my ADV, my Tahiti lime and Cool banana are my session juices, so the squonk fits in great for my evening vape time. Thanks for the replies, having just got these DIY's right I am not going to be jumping around flavours too much. For testing I can still drip onto the Recurve dual.

Whole new world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (20/2/20)

MrDeedz said:


> I had 2 Squonks 2 years ago when it was all a hype, Bad experiences with leaking bottles, very messy, As one that has to change a juice every 2nd day I found it too admin intensive to keep washing the soft bottle all the time for a clean vape on a diff juice, But none the less each to hes own.


I literally just re-wicked while walking through this parking.
With a squonk setup it's so much easier and quicker and the bonus is you can check the cotton much more conveniently.
I guess that's what you get for grab 'n go. Luckily I have a vape med. kit in my wallet.
That's why I prefere squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (20/2/20)

I don't know but I don't find it at all messy, maybe I just got the knack

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Luxotic bf mech mod conversion done. Full mech ,no MOSFET and no fuse.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Crazyj (22/2/20)

topside duel has been my everyday carry for well over a month now. Paired with a single coil my batteries lasts me from 6am till late in the evenings. 10ml juice capacity might see me refilling once or twice daily. Loving the squank life right now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/2/20)

Squonk is life ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

